# Visual Studio 2010 and 2011



## digik (Jul 31, 2013)

I want to know what vs 2010 and 2011 contains with special mention visual basic etc.? Can anyone help?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 31, 2013)

VS2011 doesn't exists.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 31, 2013)

move your fingers and hands a little and google.


----------



## digik (Jul 31, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> move your fingers and hands a little and google.


 Googling didnot help much. Thats why I have started the thread.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2013)

VS 2010 comes with .NET up to 4.0 , VS2012 upto .NET 4.5 , both include Visual Basic. if you just want to use visual basic then use express edition. 

*www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/eng#products/visual-studio-express-products


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 1, 2013)

The beta version was named VS2011. Meant for windows 8 interface.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 1, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> The beta version was named VS2011. Meant for windows 8 interface.



Didn't knew that..!! Thanks


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 1, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Didn't knew that..!! Thanks



Actually I came across 11 when I tried the Developer preview of Win 8 quite a time ago.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 1, 2013)

digik said:


> I want to know what vs 2010 and 2011 contains with special mention visual basic etc.? Can anyone help?





digik said:


> Googling didnot help much. Thats why I have started the thread.



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Visual_Studio
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Basic_.NET


----------



## digik (Aug 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Visual_Studio
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Basic_.NET



Thank you for the links. Earlier I have gone through it. It mentions the contents of Visual Studio in general terms. I need specific information like which programming languages are available in VS 2010 to 2012. Also, I would like to know if msdn library is shipped with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2013)

Visual basic is included in VS 2010 and VS 2012, MSDN doesn't come with it.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 2, 2013)

digik said:


> Thank you for the links. Earlier I have gone through it. It mentions the contents of Visual Studio in general terms. I need specific information like which programming languages are available in VS 2010 to 2012. Also, I would like to know if msdn library is shipped with it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



C#,Visual C++.
You have to download the msdn library from the website.It's not bundled.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 3, 2013)

digik said:


> Thank you for the links. Earlier I have gone through it. It mentions the contents of Visual Studio in general terms. I need specific information like which programming languages are available in VS 2010 to 2012. Also, I would like to know if msdn library is shipped with it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You didnt read the full page..

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:.NET

hope your doubt will be cleared now.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 3, 2013)

VS2012 is good


----------

